
Ask HN: How do I make my HOA to make their online payment page secure? - l8again
I have emailed them several times with no success.
======
moonka
Go to a meeting and talk to them. They may not have the expertise to even
understand the security issues. Don't forget, your HOA board is your
neighbors, so helping out is the best way to get things done.

------
DiabloD3
They may be in violation of the ToS with their merchant transaction processor,
which is a bit of a self-solving problem if they get caught.

------
lgas
Steal their credit cards. Just kidding, don't really do this. (Do it).

------
amorphid
Send them a check?

~~~
hbcondo714
Yeah, I use my bank's bill pay service that sends a check in the mail once a
month for my HOA fee.

